
Smartphone patent wars redux: Nokia sues Apple, big time - tetrep
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/12/smartphone-patent-wars-redux-nokia-sues-apple-big-time/
======
tetrep
Most of the patents are related to radio so I can't really comment on them,
but '602 takes the cake. It seems to me that any phone with 1 piece of
material used for the sides and rear with a cutout for a camera would violate
it:

161\. Each of the ’602 Accused Products includes a one piece housing forming
enclosed exterior lateral sides and a rear side.

162\. For example, as shown below, the iPhone 6s has a one piece housing that
forms enclosed exterior lateral sides (identified by the red arrows below) and
a rear side (outlined in green below).

163\. Each of the ’602 Accused Products includes a cut out in the rear side of
said housing.

164\. For example, the iPhone 6s includes a cut out in the rear of the
housing, as shown in red outline below.

165\. Each of the ’602 Accused Products includes a camera located in said
housing and extending to said cut out at said rear side.

166\. For example, in the iPhone 6s, a camera is located in the housing and
extends to the cut out at the rear side of the housing, as shown above.

Ars hosted the complaint itself: [http://arstechnica.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/12/nokia.appl...](http://arstechnica.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/12/nokia.apple_.complaint.pdf)

